

High-Availability Clustering in the Open Source Ecosystem - mrmondo
https://alteeve.ca/w/History_of_HA_Clustering

======
gkanapathy
I get their perspective, but it seems narrow to fail to mention anything in
the Hadoop ecosystem.

~~~
mrmondo
I don't think Hadoop has much to do with core Linux HA...

